# Anyone get hate when they come out as a furry?



## Axelfox (Jan 14, 2010)

Because i did and they used all the stereotypes of furries.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 14, 2010)

Furries deserve the stereotypes that are there, not much you can do.

If they're friends, explain it to them.

Personally I just keep it to myself and the other furries I hang around.


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 14, 2010)

Did you make a big elaborate scene about it? Maybe you had it coming.


----------



## pwnt2j (Jan 14, 2010)

That's exaclty why I decided it'd be best not to even claim furry
'Cause I was scared what folks would think of me
/sarcasm

Ai, weirdo, you might as well be a homo, no their not all bad either, but they're associated with a rough stereotype, so you made the flippin' choice to call yourself a furry, stop whining and go surf, you're in hawaii for pete's sake


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 14, 2010)

If you feel a need to "come out" as furry, you deserve it.


----------



## Aden (Jan 14, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Because i did and they used all the stereotypes of furries.



If you have to "come out" as a furry, you _are_ a furry stereotype.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 14, 2010)

When you blow it out of proportion, other people tend to do so as well. Just don't turn it into a big deal by making a gesture normally reserved for things of great importance.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 14, 2010)

I was called a furfag several different occasions.


----------



## kimikoakita (Jan 14, 2010)

It's not really a "coming out" as much as it is a desire to show that aspect of your life to the people you feel close to.  I introduced the idea to my family and friends in a gradual manner and received little to no hate, joking or otherwise.  Most of them figured there was a name for kids like me anyway; I was 10 years old and howling at the moon years before I knew there was a fandom.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 14, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Furries deserve the stereotypes that are there, not much you can do.
> 
> If they're friends, explain it to them.
> 
> Personally I just keep it to myself and the other furries I hang around.


 
This is the way to go..... Only people that need to know need to know.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 15, 2010)

THERE IS NO FURRY CLOSET


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

I am not a furry or at least not very being called.
Only I and my mind knows that I actually like the furry fandom in one bit or another even if it's on the side.
Nothing more than that.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 15, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Because i did and they used all the stereotypes of furries.



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 15, 2010)

If you are retarded to call saying "I am a furry" coming out you deserve the hate.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't see why you'd have to tell them you was one in the first place, I can see if the topic came up and they asked you and you really don't care otherwise just keep it to yourself :\

Somehow I bet a few of them figured it out if they knew you long enough, thats what happened with my best friend at school


----------



## Ricky (Jan 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> If you are retarded to call saying "I am a furry" coming out you deserve the hate.



BUT MOOOOOMMMM

YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND WHAT THIS MEANS TO ME!!! D:


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2010)

Lemme put it this way I told my friends AT church who believed the stereotypes about furry and they didn't give me any problems not to mention I'm one of those furries that take it too far, if you're having problems from someone for being a furry then you're doing it wrong.
Also there is NO furry closet, why?  Because nobody cares about your hobbies!


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>


HA, thats awesome


----------



## Ricky (Jan 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Lemme put it this way I told my friends AT church who believed the stereotypes about furry and they didn't give me any problems not to mention I'm one of those furries that take it too far, if you're having problems from someone for being a furry then you're doing it wrong.
> Also there is NO furry closet, why?  Because nobody cares about your hobbies!



BUT MOOOOOMMMM

YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND WHAT THIS MEANS TO ME!!! D:


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 15, 2010)

It is stupid. 
Like telling someone you have athlete's foot. Quite disgusting and useless information.


----------



## Rainwhisker (Jan 15, 2010)

While it's good to be proud, I say it's best to reserve it to people you can really trust, because unless its someone like that, you're bound to get some hate and people call you names because of all the stereotypes we have.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

Rainwhisker said:


> While it's good to be proud, I say it's best to reserve it to people you can really trust, because unless its someone like that, you're bound to get some hate and people call you names because of all the stereotypes we have.


 
Now unlike some of the other people here, I try not to offend users that have just started here but I have to say this, this isn't a gay parade, there is nothing to be proud about being a damn furry >:[

Its a hobby, not a race or religion for crying out loud and you shouldn't even be proud of those cause you didn't do anything remarkable, you are just in a group :|

I do agree that its not something you should go blurting out to people unless your asked and you don't mind telling them but if you tell them you don't have to start pulling out furry pride pics are else they will make even more fun of you


----------



## Mentova (Jan 15, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> If you feel a need to &quot;come out&quot; as furry, you deserve it.



Pretty much what she said. Nothing more needs to be said here.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 15, 2010)

thats why you dont


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 15, 2010)

You guys are focusing too much on wording, damn.
Op just wants to know if ya got any hate when your friends found out, through 
casual conversation or whatever.

I got a little bit o snickers. My family knew the stereotype. Worst was ma sister
asking where I burry ma muzzle. Nothin to bad. It was all in good fun.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 15, 2010)

Ricky said:


> BUT MOOOOOMMMM
> 
> YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND WHAT THIS MEANS TO ME!!! D:


12 GRAINS OF LEAD WILL SOLVE YOUR DELUDED MIND KID...



but seriously chill the fuck out if you think it really matters your a moron.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> You guys are focusing too much on wording, damn.
> Op just wants to know if ya got any hate when your friends found out, through
> casual conversation or whatever.
> 
> ...


 
Hmm I understand, well it rarely pops up and well when I did talk about it to my best friend cause I was suspicious he was a fur to it didn't end bad at all and there are a few others at my school, we might talk about an anthro character for a few minutes and that would be it x3


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 15, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> You guys are focusing too much on wording, damn.
> Op just wants to know if ya got any hate when your friends found out, through
> casual conversation or whatever.
> 
> ...



It's not that literal. They're saying that it's not smart to 'come out' at all as a furry, and if you do tell people about your interest in the fandom.. you shouldn't get 'hate' for it because you should be smart enough to tell people who wouldn't be misinformed and closed minded about it enough to hate on you for it.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> THERE IS NO FURRY CLOSET



the way things are going we are making one -_-


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 15, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> the way things are going we are making one -_-


 If we do I say we chain it shut and fill it full of chlorine gas.


----------



## Beastcub (Jan 15, 2010)

dude furry is not the kind of thing to just blurt out, and don't mean that by like "wooooo must hide it" it is just a hobby. i mean if you wanna draw furry art in class or wear a tail in public then do it and just let that tell people what you are into, no need to sit down and tell anyone, and if you don't express furriness in any way (like drawing it and wearing a tail) then there is no need to bring it up. 

i mean WTF, i had NO IDEA what furries EFFING WERE in highschool and i openly drew anthros in class all the time and even wore a random cat tail to school! for halloween i had a griffin fursuit! and i never got any flack (i wish i did get some flack, i may have learned of furries sooner, i never even heard the term till i was 20)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

There is no reason to hide the furf-.
It's not like HIV or small pingas, it's just a... thingy that shoudln't bother too muhc people.
The proper response that you will get from your friends would be like .. "Uhh okay, now how much for the crack".


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 15, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Because i did and they used all the stereotypes of furries.



No, cause I am not twat enough to "come out" about it. Being furry is NOT like being gay, there is no reason to "come out" about being furry.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 15, 2010)

Unless you want to fursuit constantly. Argh.

I've told a couple friends that I'm a fur. One was already a furry and would constantly show off his binders of furry porn (sorted by species, twitch) to anyone he's ever known and is the type to give them a bad name. The other one wasn't entirely sure what they were and I showed him a few pictures and he's okay with it.

I'm a creepy androgynous hedonistic hippie fag. No one needs to add furry to that list when they talk about me behind my back.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 15, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Unless you want to fursuit constantly. Argh.
> 
> I've told a couple friends that I'm a fur. One was already a furry and would constantly show off his binders of furry porn (sorted by species, twitch) to anyone he's ever known and is the type to give them a bad name. The other one wasn't entirely sure what they were and I showed him a few pictures and he's okay with it.
> 
> I'm a creepy androgynous hedonistic hippie fag. No one needs to add furry to that list when they talk about me behind my back.



Only two of my RL friends know, one was the reason I found out about furry, the other doesn't give two hoots. I wouldn't tell anyone I am furry even if I wanted too because people in this town just love to shit stir.


----------



## Jezzabelle (Jan 15, 2010)

My no-fur friends have no idea that I'm a fur, including one of my closer friends because she'd have no idea what I mean - though she knows about the fursuits but never asked xD.

Although I told one of my guy friends one time I was a fur and he pretty much said not to preach furry stuff to him or 'keep the furry business away ktnx'. Really hate it when people look at the fandom as a stereotypical sexfest :/

Though he and I are still good friends :3


----------



## Jelly (Jan 15, 2010)

I think if I told any my non-furry friends that I was a furry, they probably wouldn't know what I was talking about.

I explained it once to one of them because he asked why a group of us were going to Pittsburgh for a weekend.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 15, 2010)

Jezzabelle said:


> My no-fur friends have no idea that I'm a fur, including one of my closer friends because she'd have no idea what I mean - though she knows about the fursuits but never asked xD.
> 
> Although I told one of my guy friends one time I was a fur and he pretty much said not to *preach furry stuff to him* or 'keep the furry business away ktnx'. Really hate it when people look at the fandom as a stereotypical sexfest :/
> 
> Though he and I are still good friends :3



Furry isn't a religion, he sounds like he was treating it as a religion.

Considering the amount of porn drawn I am not really surprised people go by that stereotype. 

Cute avatar btw


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

Jezzabelle said:


> My no-fur friends have no idea that I'm a fur, including one of my closer friends because she'd have no idea what I mean - though she knows about the fursuits but never asked xD.
> 
> Although I told one of my guy friends one time I was a fur and he pretty much said not to preach furry stuff to him or 'keep the furry business away ktnx'. Really hate it when people look at the fandom as a stereotypical sexfest :/
> 
> Though he and I are still good friends :3



Looking at all the avatars of people posting here I still kind of look at the fandom as a stereotypical sexfest.
I'm sure nobody I know even heard the word furry in it's life.

"As long as you don't push pingas in my face, make it too realistic and make cool things, the furry fandom is above average for me".


Although, your avatar is kind of cute in some ways of.... plain cute.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 15, 2010)

Some of my friends know, but no one really cares. It's all just meh.


----------



## Fructus (Jan 15, 2010)

Im telling everyone that im a furry, im tiered of hideing stuff n my life.


----------



## xcliber (Jan 15, 2010)

What happened when I told someone? It was awkward silence followed by, "eh, what? Huh? ok whatever..." and a 'what the fuck is he talking about' look...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

xcliber said:


> What happened when I told someone? It was awkward silence followed by, "eh, what? Huh? ok whatever..." and a 'what the fuck is he talking about' look...



Considering the fact you are or were a babyfur really makes explaining this to people awkward. 
When I told my friend about furries he was like -OMG- and asked if they fuck defenseless animals.
But I don't think people would want to hear me saying things that are not connected to anything around.
Instead, I'll send them data about the furry fandom with a 50K volt taser.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2010)

Fructus said:


> Im telling everyone that im a furry, im tiered of hideing stuff n my life.


Meh, it will not be as bad as people make it out to be, that is unless you start bringing furry porn to church or something.


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Jan 15, 2010)

i did a few times. growing up, i loved and was a nerd of anime, and furfags were associated to anime, giving us fans a bad rep, so i grew up hating furries because i stereotyped all furries as furfags. I was vice-president of 3 major anti-furry organizations up until 2 years ago, when i met my mate. After we started together, I learned more about furries became one myself. I left my organizations and stated all my reasons and arguments. I received flak from all the newer members and half the senior staff. I stopped getting flak within a day, because the president and the other senior staff respected me, and saw my POV, so those people were removed from the organizations and subsequently had their computers hacked. 2 of the three organizations, have since rebuilt themselves as specifically anti-furfags and have both furry and anti-furry staff and members.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

Shinzuu_Katame said:


> i did a few times. growing up, i loved and was a nerd of anime, and furfags were associated to anime, giving us fans a bad rep, so i grew up hating furries because i stereotyped all furries as furfags. I was vice-president of 3 major anti-furry organizations up until 2 years ago, when i met my mate. After we started together, I learned more about furries became one myself. I left my organizations and stated all my reasons and arguments. I received flak from all the newer members and half the senior staff. I stopped getting flak within a day, because the president and the other senior staff respected me, and saw my POV, so those people were removed from the organizations and subsequently had their computers hacked. 2 of the three organizations, have since rebuilt themselves as specifically anti-furfags and have both furry and anti-furry staff and members.



Even today, I don't think anime is childish, and I remember to go to those cons.
Furcons doesn't exist here and I wonder if I'll ever want to waste my time doing it.

Organization of anti furries containing FURRIES?
Time paradox.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

Shinzuu_Katame said:


> i did a few times. growing up, i loved and was a nerd of anime, and furfags were associated to anime, giving us fans a bad rep, so i grew up hating furries because i stereotyped all furries as furfags. I was vice-president of 3 major anti-furry organizations up until 2 years ago, when i met my mate. After we started together, I learned more about furries became one myself. I left my organizations and stated all my reasons and arguments. I received flak from all the newer members and half the senior staff. I stopped getting flak within a day, because the president and the other senior staff respected me, and saw my POV, so those people were removed from the organizations and subsequently had their computers hacked. 2 of the three organizations, have since rebuilt themselves as specifically anti-furfags and have both furry and anti-furry staff and members.


 
This is Ironic but that sounds sorta like me, I really didn't like furries and what my friends said they are pretty much like diseased animals that you wouldn't want to associate with at all and its best to not even talk to them.  I started finding out though that I had some interest in anthros but I just couldn't bring myself to say I was one, even now just saying that creeps me out :\


----------



## quayza (Jan 15, 2010)

I got people someone constantly calling me a furfag all the damn time because she thinks its funny.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> Organization of anti furries containing FURRIES?
> Time paradox.


It's fairly common, alot of furries just get sick of the drama, the whining, the perverts thinking they have a right to not be judged, the people that crap in hotels and don't clean it up, the people that take it as serious as being gay, the people that hump famous people's legs in fursuit(yes that did happen once), people that think furries shouldn't get trolled because they believe in fursecution.  Do I need to go on?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's fairly common, alot of furries just get sick of the drama, the whining, the perverts thinking they have a right to not be judged, the people that crap in hotels and don't clean it up, the people that take it as serious as being gay, the people that hump famous people's legs in fursuit(yes that did happen once), people that think furries shouldn't get trolled because they believe in fursecution. Do I need to go on?


 
I want to join, is there a place I can sign up at?


----------



## xcliber (Jan 15, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> Considering the fact you are or were a babyfur really makes explaining this to people awkward.


 
I didn't tell anyone about babyfurs, and I have no intention to either... EVAR! Telling someone about furries is awkward enough. I stopped halfway through my explanation of it because I realized how stupid I must've sounded.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's fairly common, alot of furries just get sick of the drama, the whining, *the perverts* thinking they have a right to not be judged, the *people that crap in hotels and don't clean it up*, the people that take it as serious as being gay, *the people that hump famous people's legs in fursuit*(yes that did happen once), people that think furries shouldn't get trolled because they believe in fursecution.  Do I need to go on?


You stated some awkward things.
I have met perverted people, but people who crap at hotels and don't clean after it? Rednecks, Jackass or furries who think that they are pets.
People who hump famous people legs in fursuits?
Self ordered leg-hump from a furry! only 50$ for a hump!

But I don't think that furries that got sick from the war drama would want to go to the ex-enemy lands.




xcliber said:


> I didn't tell anyone about babyfurs, and I have no intention to either... EVAR! Telling someone about furries is awkward enough. I stopped halfway through my explanation of it because I realized how stupid I must've sounded.



I guess babyfurs is awkward enough to make you all red.
Furries are also awkward.

It sounds awkward when you tell someone :
"You knew about furries?"
"What furry? Don't tell me you became an animal hugger"
"I mean furries, yaknow, the people that are obbsessed with animals so much they want to become on-"
"Wait, what the heck? Are you cracked up or you became insane?"
"No no no I just meant-"
"You are acting very fag like"
"Butbutbut nvm".

Try to tell people about cub porn ..
Soccer
Football
Soccer
Football
Soccer


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> You stated some awkward things.
> I have met perverted people, but people who crap at hotels and don't clean after it? Rednecks, Jackass or furries who think that they are pets.
> People who hump famous people legs in fursuits?
> Self ordered leg-hump from a furry! only 50$ for a hump!
> ...


 
I would, I already have an anti furry as a friend and I dunno if he knows I'm one or not it doesn't matter, we make fun of furries cause its fun and most deserve it anyways :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I would, I already have an anti furry as a friend and I dunno if he knows I'm one or not it doesn't matter, we make fun of furries cause its fun and most deserve it anyways :V



I have some anti furry friends but I haven't heard from them long time.

I mostly don't laugh on furries, but on weaboos and fangirls with yaoi, rednecks with exploding trash cans and asses.

So you are a furry, not that it wasn't expected.

That's true that there are tons of furries that deserves to be laughed of, but I think that the furries I met up until now were all clean and nice, if not cute.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> I have some anti furry friends but I haven't heard from them long time.
> 
> I mostly don't laugh on furries, but on weaboos and fangirls with yaoi, rednecks with exploding trash cans and asses.
> 
> ...


 
It took me a while to stomach it but yea I'm a furry, I sorta have a love/hate thing with it though and there are too many of the stereotypical ones not to laugh at them though, they make the fandom look worst than it already is :\

I'm still have thoughts if I should of just bashed furries in front of my little brother so he wouldn't join or not cause there are way too many of those weird ass ones to begin with though I've seen quite a few on this forum that actually seem normal, at least compared to the rest of them.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 15, 2010)

I like fursuits.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I like fursuits.


 
Your location is awesome xD


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> It took me a while to stomach it but yea I'm a furry, I sorta have a love/hate thing with it though and there are too many of the stereotypical ones not to laugh at them though, they make the fandom look worst than it already is :\
> 
> I'm still have thoughts if I should of just bashed furries in front of my little brother so he wouldn't join or not cause there are way too many of those weird ass ones to begin with though I've seen quite a few on this forum that actually seem normal, at least compared to the rest of them.


Yeah I have a love/hate relationship with the fandom too, mainly cause of how I came to be in the fandom and I know far to much about it to be ignorant of the problems with it right now.
Well think of it this way, atleast the freaks in the fandom are starting to get run off, if you look at the statistics for the last five year about the fandom, zoos and that are leaving quick.  Around a fifth of them are leaving the fandom a year, give it a good three years and there won't be nearly as many problems with the fandom.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah I have a love/hate relationship with the fandom too, mainly cause of how I came to be in the fandom and I know far to much about it to be ignorant of the problems with it right now.
> Well think of it this way, atleast the freaks in the fandom are starting to get run off, if you look at the statistics for the last five year about the fandom, zoos and that are leaving quick. Around a fifth of them are leaving the fandom a year, give it a good three years and there won't be nearly as many problems with the fandom.


 
Well thats good to hear ^_^


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I like fursuits.



Your fursuits are cool, you have a reason to like them.

I myself only declare coolness to Zrcalo's fursuits.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 15, 2010)

Yesh, I got lots of hate >.<*


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 15, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Yesh, I got lots of hate >.<*


*honest and nonsexual hug*


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> *honest and nonsexual hug*


 

*hugs back* You're sweet ^^


But yeah, my bro still hates wen I say anything reguarding Furs around him. It "embarasses" him >.<*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Yesh, I got lots of hate >.<*



Haven't heard from you quite long, so how posibbly can you be hated?
I WILL NOT LET THAT HAPPEN!


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 15, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> Haven't heard from you quite long, so how posibbly can you be hated?
> I WILL NOT LET THAT HAPPEN!


 


Who are you? 0.0*


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> *hugs back* You're sweet ^^
> 
> 
> But yeah, my bro still hates wen I say anything reguarding Furs around him. It "embarasses" him >.<*


 
Its funny, I get embarassed when I talk about furry things period and I know my brother likes anthros but it makes me feel weird as hell just speaking about furry related things to him :|


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 15, 2010)

My bro hates wen I talk about ANYTHING around him. He thinks I'm ruining his self image and all that crap! Dammit, my family is intolerant.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Who are you? 0.0*



I remember you from before a month or what so ever, although never talked to you.



MeisuWeasel said:


> *hugs back* You're sweet ^^
> 
> 
> But yeah, my bro still hates wen I say anything reguarding Furs around him. It "embarasses" him >.<*



How things about furries can embarass him? Well if it's yiff or cub porn then it will embarass him badly.



south syde fox said:


> Its funny, I get embarassed when I talk about furry things period and I know my brother likes anthros but it makes me feel weird as hell just speaking about furry related things to him :|



How can you get embarassed talking about furry things when you are the full blown furry?
That would be harder for me.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 15, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> I remember you from before a month or what so ever, although never talked to you.
> 
> 
> 
> How things about furries can embarass him? Well if it's yiff or cub porn then it will embarass him badly.


 

I never saw you before...

But yeah, my brother's a dick. He has hot friends, but they're fuckin' druggies. Damn this town sucks ass.


----------



## Leon (Jan 15, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> My bro hates wen I talk about ANYTHING around him. He thinks I'm ruining his self image and all that crap! Dammit, my family is intolerant.


 
I get that alot.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 15, 2010)

leon said:


> I get that alot.


 

Furries are hated. And it's gotta stop.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 15, 2010)

How many of these threads do we have?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 15, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> *hugs back* You're sweet ^^


thanks 


> But yeah, my bro still hates wen I say anything reguarding Furs around him. It "embarasses" him >.<*


 he sounds immature


----------



## Aden (Jan 15, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Furries are hated. And it's gotta stop.



Why?


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> thanks  he sounds immature


 

He's a fat fuck that's younger than me.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 15, 2010)

Aden said:


> Why?


 

Cuz we don't deserve it, seriously...


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 15, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Cuz we don't deserve it, seriously...



Then we'll be left with the drama caused by us...and there's a lot of it.
You cannot stop the...."hate" until we fix our own problems first.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 15, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Then we'll be left with the drama caused by us...and there's a lot of it.


 

Drama is everywhere, sadly.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 15, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Drama is everywhere, sadly.



All things considered, furry drama can be worse than any other. :V


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 15, 2010)

We fight so much, it's not even funny. Damn Furries. Awesometastic yet bitchy as hell.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 15, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> We fight so much, it's not even funny. Damn Furries. Awesometastic yet bitchy as hell.



Furries should have their own talkshow. It will satisfy the Drama-gasms of many a housewife.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 15, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Furries should have their own talkshow. It will satisfy the Drama-gasms of many a housewife.


 

YES. BEST IDEA I HAVE HEARD ALL DAY. But we'd need a soap opera too.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 15, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> YES. BEST IDEA I HAVE HEARD ALL DAY. But we'd need a soap opera too.



It will be called "One life to Yiff".


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 15, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It will be called "One life to Yiff".


 

Oh yesh X3 Too bad I don't know anyone in Hollywood. Or that'd be on the air by 2011.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> How can you get embarassed talking about furry things when you are the full blown furry?
> That would be harder for me.


 
Like I said, I may be a furry but it doesn't mean that I like every aspect of it and it is one of the more odder groups to be in, I'd rather talk about anime than anything furry related.  Its just something I'm not used to talking about with anyone :\


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 15, 2010)

Nope I never got hate from no one but I bet it's because I would pull there speech flap out there ass.


----------



## quayza (Jan 15, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Nope I never got hate from no one but I bet it's because I would pull there speech flap out there ass.



lol. I simply bring up things that are wrong with them and instant silence. I won so many verbal smackdowns.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 15, 2010)

quayza said:


> lol. I simply bring up things that are wrong with them and instant silence. I won so many verbal smackdowns.


Hmm you haven't argued with my family or friends but then again I don't like to insult people seeing how I wish not to hurt there girly feelings.


----------



## quayza (Jan 15, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Hmm you haven't argued with my family or friends but then again I don't like to insult people seeing how I wish not to hurt there girly feelings.



Yeah. Im not all for that either. Its only if needed. Im really a very nice guy.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 15, 2010)

quayza said:


> Yeah. Im not all for that either. Its only if needed. Im really a very nice guy.


I bet Hitler said that to :/ But I'm just grumpy don't mind me.


----------



## quayza (Jan 15, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> I bet Hitler said that to :/ But I'm just grumpy don't mind me.



Its cool.


----------



## Blayze (Jan 15, 2010)

I've contemplated telling my folks/friends a few times. I came pretty close to telling a friend ONCE, but only came close. I did tell one person, but that was because she asked about a comment I made, and I just felt so alone I had to tell _someone_. I haven't gotten so much as a strange look out of her so far though. I think it's best to remain under the radar though, unless you suspect someone else of being a furry. I've suspected a few people, but it's always turned out to be just a suspicion. I drop hints now and then, and I can pretty much judge by their responses whether they are furries or not.


----------



## Taylor325 (Jan 15, 2010)

Lol this is a funny question. Because honestly, I didn't get hated or anything at all. Rofl only on FA did I actually receive any stereotypical comments directed towards me.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 15, 2010)

God damnit why is this thread still going? If you feel the need to "come out" as a furry then you should be hated.


----------



## quayza (Jan 15, 2010)

Taylor325 said:


> Lol this is a funny question. Because honestly, I didn't get hated or anything at all. Rofl only on FA did I actually receive any stereotypical comments directed towards me.



Same but then again only 2 people know. Nothin important.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 15, 2010)

It's not that important to me, so I have no need to mention it. Hell, I put it with anime, video games, and the like. It's just a friggin hobby.

Besides, considering my area, I'd rather not upset certain loved ones. *Shrugs.*


----------



## Lomberdia (Jan 15, 2010)

I never told anyone. my close friend just put together the pieces and asked me one day. I said ya and they was like I guessed so. End of story


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jan 15, 2010)

I was like you OP awhile ago.  I thought that the whole furry thing was some type of process type thing.  Ya don't have to "come out" to something like a hobby like the furry fandom.
    You probably wanted to  "Come out" so you could meet some furs irl.  That isn't how it is though, it just adds uneeded attention to you.  If you really want to meet some furs, just ask people who you might think are furry if they are furry.  
    If you can't find anyone, then just hang out with some people that are into art and show them art you like or something.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> I never told anyone. my close friend just put together the pieces and asked me one day. I said ya and they was like I guessed so. End of story


 

Something like that happened to me and even though we know both of us are furries we don't really chat about it much :\

I'm still confused as to how he found out I was one or knew that I thought anthros were pretty cool :|


----------



## quayza (Jan 15, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> I never told anyone. my close friend just put together the pieces and asked me one day. I said ya and they was like I guessed so. End of story



Thats the only way they knew it about me. weird.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 16, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> I never told anyone. my close friend just put together the pieces and asked me one day. I said ya and they was like I guessed so. End of story



Not too hard I say.
Very simple.

But I am now a furry & weaboo hunter, if any catches my eyes, I'll get it.


----------



## Fructus (Jan 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Meh, it will not be as bad as people make it out to be, that is unless you start bringing furry porn to church or something.


If I ever go to church I would bring yiff porn with me.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 16, 2010)

Fructus said:


> If I ever go to church I would bring yiff porn with me.



But you are not getting to church any time soon, you have to hump your first yiff victim first.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Jan 17, 2010)

The phrase _Yiff in Hell_ was thrown in my general direction on a non-furry forum over a year ago. Posted a video of a husky dancing to a "jody". Others thought the vid was awesome enough to load on an iPod though.

Geez. Just cuz I enjoy drawing cartoon animals and suiting up as one, doesn't mean I want intimate contact with them. It's a hobby and I was a mascot once. 

This is Ralph Bakshi's doing--that *Holly Wood* movie years back.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 17, 2010)

well i got lots of hate when my friends found out. man it flew through the school like a dry brush fire. with me being a freshman in high school it wasnt so good. the only thing that pissed me off was my friends wouldnt let me explain about being a furry. so they kept the stereotype and spread it through the school.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm 100% sure the only thing you may need to ever "explain" to someone is fursuiting.

Other than that, they don't care, brah.

Also: everyone with friends who rag on them need better friends. Though you probably deserve it. DROP THE DOG.


----------



## RedneckFur (Jan 17, 2010)

Furry is like any other hobby. You dont need to shout it out from the mountain peaks when you discover you are one.  

Furry is just one of my hobbies. I like camping, fishing, shooting, drawing, and on ocasion, PC gaming.  I didnt have to "come out" for any of those.  Its simply something I like to do.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 17, 2010)

i really didnt tell anybody, they just kind of found out. it wasnt hard for them to. All the art i leave sitting around, and the tatoo on my chest kind of give it away. 
the only person in my family that has any neg feelings about it is my sister... But whatever
any other static i get are from strangers, and i really dont give a shit what they think, i dont know them and they dont know me. WHO CARES! 

i am what i am, and who i am is me.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't care either way. Some of my friends know because they asked on MSN, where I always have a furry picture as my Display Picture. They can know if they like, but I don't care if they don't. I wont tell them unless it comes up in conversation basically.

No big deal.

And the people who do know aren't gossips, and don't care so that's a plus. I'm not fussed about people knowing as long as they don't see it every time they look at me.

Fuck I honestly don't know my opinion.


----------



## Fructus (Jan 17, 2010)

I wish I could at least get hate for it couse this fandom is something totally alien around here.

Im going to be happy if one day someone calls me a furfag and tells me to yiff in hell.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 17, 2010)

Fructus said:


> I wish I could at least get hate for it couse this fandom is something totally alien around here.
> 
> Im going to be happy if one day someone calls me a furfag and tells me to yiff in hell.



ditto

no one knows wtf a furry is around here.

i "came out" by wearing a tail to school. people bark and meow if that counts as hate. it makes me lawl. my friends more or less say "hey furry =D" or something to me. its irritating, but meh *shrug* ihave a nickname now i guess.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 17, 2010)

Fructus said:


> I wish I could at least get hate for it couse this fandom is something totally alien around here.
> 
> Im going to be happy if one day someone calls me a furfag and tells me to yiff in hell.



i was told to yiff in hell. all i could do was throw my arms in the air smile and say, "i think i will... its warm down there. lol"


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 17, 2010)

Only a few people were like "Goodbye, can't talk to you ever again" and I was like "Oh well" ...


----------



## xcliber (Jan 17, 2010)

When someone tells me to yiff in hell, I just tell them, "Cool. You'll be the first in line when we get there!"


----------



## Viva (Jan 17, 2010)

Everyone in school knows I'm a furry simply because of a "rumor" that I look at "animated animal porn".  I just brush it off as a joke, and no one cares anymore.  They all know, but they are cool with it.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

adog said:


> Everyone in school knows I'm a furry simply because of a "rumor" that I look at "animated animal porn". I just brush it off as a joke, and no one cares anymore. They all know, but they are cool with it.


 

My whole school despises me for being a Furry.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> no one knows wtf a furry is around here.


Same situation here. And whoever does, doesn't know much about it. My friends don't, so they look at me as their stereotype. One of my Facepunchfag friends was all, lolfurfags, but now he figured it out over MSN, he's fine with it. As is my sister's /b/tard ex-boyfriend who was all WHAT THE HELL when I added him on MSN and realised.

Every one of them who make the connection spawns a hilarious situation.

Life is good.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh yes, I also was hatemailed on DA RANDOMLY by a user I never saw before. They called me a Furfag wen I didn't even tell them I was a Furry.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Oh yes, I also was hatemailed on DA RANDOMLY by a user I never saw before. They called me a Furfag wen I didn't even tell them I was a Furry.


They got furdar bro


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

Teto said:


> They got furdar bro


 

Yesh, that seems to be true. Damn furdar.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Yesh, that seems to be true. Damn furdar.


Damn Jews.

And their furdar.

But seriously.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

Teto said:


> Damn Jews.
> 
> And their furdar.
> 
> But seriously.


 

Just gotta ignore the haters. They'll always be ridin' hateful [/badjoke]


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 17, 2010)

No, because I never really came out of the 'furry' closet. The only person I told about what I'm into is a coworker, and she thinks it's cool. She even said some of the fursuits are cute.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Just gotta ignore the haters. They'll always be ridin' hateful [/badjoke]


Ridin' furty.

We are so cool.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 17, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> ditto
> 
> *no one knows wtf a furry is around here.*
> 
> i "came out" by wearing a tail to school. people bark and meow if that counts as hate. it makes me lawl. my friends more or less say "hey furry =D" or something to me. its irritating, but meh *shrug* ihave a nickname now i guess.



Shiny ditto.
Only my friend now knows what if furry when I told him that there are people who fuck animals, and that made the whole impression kind of bad.
I am sure there is a furry somewhere near me, but I need a heartbeat sensor for that.
I once saw a site with two faggots saying they are furries, but they were like the bad side of the fandom - Ugly, fat, bald and moronic.

People bark at you and meow at you, that would be funny to me, but the chances of this happening to me are 0.




xcliber said:


> When someone tells me to yiff in hell, I just tell them, "Cool. You'll be the first in line when we get there!"



I guess you do show off full blown your BFN and normal furness if you get comments like these, but where?

The people getting your respond got their wish come true, but they have to suicide first to do that, they also can start that by watching furry porn.


----------



## Romanpower (Jan 17, 2010)

When i told some friends, 3 out of 6 knew what it was, and they disliked it, i had to explain it too them, they had the Google definition of anthro art, not the real explanation of what it is. But now unless people ask about the background of my phone or ipod touch, i will explain it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

Romanpower said:


> But now unless people ask about the background of my phone or ipod touch, i will explain it.


What is it, out of interest.


----------



## R.Runner (Jan 17, 2010)

What's a furry?


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

R.Runner said:


> What's a furry?


 

FAILLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 17, 2010)

R.Runner said:


> What's a furry?


serious?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

R.Runner said:


> What's a furry?


They're these guys, right? Who fuck dogs.

Trust me, I'm their cult leader.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 17, 2010)

Teto said:


> They're these guys, right? Who fuck dogs.
> 
> Trust me, I'm their cult leader.


lol


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> serious?


 
I think this person might be serious :[
Anyways I couldn't tell anyone other wise it would
just make more problems, I didn't live in a good neighborhood
when I was in middle and part of highschool and you'd get jumped
for being different and as much as I would like to smash a few faces
in I don't think I can take on a bunch of people at once, hell I saw 
people get fucked with for being in the chess club lol


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

Teto said:


> They're these guys, right? Who fuck dogs.
> 
> Trust me, I'm their cult leader.


 

bow down, to zeh almighty Dog Cock King *bows* X3


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 17, 2010)

R.Runner said:


> What's a furry?


But to answer your question seriously
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/8355287.stm
This is probably the most accurate answer you'll see in a long time.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> But to answer your question seriously
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/8355287.stm
> This is probably the most accurate answer you'll see in a long time.


 
Holy crap, this is pretty accurate though I'm surprised they didn't focus on teh sex lol


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> But to answer your question seriously
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/8355287.stm
> This is probably the most accurate answer you'll see in a long time.


Not enough sex in there.

They didn't capture the sickness.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 17, 2010)

Teto said:


> Damn Jews.
> 
> And their furdar.
> 
> But seriously.



Jews are the best when they are not relligious freaks.
Although most of them are relligious freaks.

WTH is furdar? Some kind of furry radar?


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> WTH is furdar? Some kind of furry radar?


 

Yes


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 17, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Holy crap, this is pretty accurate though I'm surprised they didn't focus on teh sex lol


Yeah it's better to link someone to that article when someone asks what furry is rather than anything else.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> WTH is furdar? Some kind of furry radar?


Yes. But I just made it up, because that's what happens here. You take a word and make it furry by adding 'fur' anywhere in the word. 
It's like a game, but annoying from the other side.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 17, 2010)

Teto said:


> Yes. But I just made it up, because that's what happens here. You take a word and make it furry by adding 'fur' anywhere in the word.
> It's like a game, but annoying from the other side.



Smeargle is awesome, by the way. And I love that moe-artist in your siggy.<3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Smeargle is awesome, by the way. And I love that moe-artist in your siggy.<3



Now that is really cute and fluffy.

Well the only word I add fur to is "FFFUUUUU".

FFFUUUUUR


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Smeargle is awesome, by the way. And I love that moe-artist in your siggy.<3


My favourite PokÃ©mon. Smeargle and Farfetch'd kick ass.

Maybe it's the fact they both hold something in their hand? I have no idea. They're just great.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

Teto said:


> My favourite PokÃ©mon. Smeargle and Farfetch'd kick ass.
> 
> Maybe it's the fact they both hold something in their hand? I have no idea. They're just great.


 

I <3 Sneasel & Ho-Oh


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 17, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I <3 Sneasel & Ho-Oh



I like Garchomp and Weavile, and that's not like I am in love with them, but they kick as in the original platinum game, oh yes.


----------



## Rainwhisker (Jan 17, 2010)

This topic makes me confused. Seriously. 

The general idea is that people come out, then they mainly get either a negative impression or others just ignore it or poke fun at them. Okay.

I'm having a hard time getting every person's definition of furry because it seems so different for each person.

I'll have a look at that article now.

Well, that was a breath of fresh air. That article covered a lot of what I thought furries were. It's like either just an obsession, a hobby, an attraction, or a fetish. So pretty much its beauty does lie in the eye of the beholder...

But like in any media-controversial activity or event, the media tend to interpret solely the negatives. Just like famous people, they keep the good things quiet and bloat the naughty things they were caught doing, sometimes far too much that it lost all meaning...

I say if they decide to do X and Y things, let them. =/ Likewise for the fandom. Some people act like complete fools, but that's their choice; as long as they don't bother anyone else not wanting to be part of it...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I <3 Sneasel & Ho-Oh


Man you are such a sicko D:<

jkjk ilu

But not your choices in favoured PokÃ©mon.


----------



## Viralata (Jan 18, 2010)

Pretty bizarre

I dont know if all that Hate of furry have relationship with the Bully of school of the USA. Here in Brazil school are a bit more easy. But that dont make furry its more easy, we already have the legion of furry haters. It look like it pursue the fandom =p Fursuit here are very more rare.

And no, i never told anyone yet, but hope some day find someone by there who likes too, but the only place "near" for that here is anime conventions.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 18, 2010)

I have only told one person who is not furry, because she asked.  She thought it was cool and asked me about it, we joke about it all the time.  I showed her a picture of my tail and stuff.  I know who I can tell and who just doesn't need to know.  I don't think my friends who aren't furries would think anything less of me if they found out which they will eventually.  It doesn't change who you are as a person, like stated before it's just a hobby.


----------



## Viva (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm actually getting more people into the fandom because I'm a furry. I'm just that popular in the sticks B-)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

I came out of the Bowling Alley's bathroom as a furry.

It was fun. Later on some drunk guy decided to call us all homosexual gay fairy faggots and demons. For the most part all the folk were friendly, except for that one.


----------



## BigBillysaurus (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes, and they were met with a good dose of dino furry fury.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 18, 2010)

BigBillysaurus said:


> Yes, and they were met with a good dose of *dino fury furry*.


?

When I "came out" as a furry, everyone just laughed at me. Which is cool, I don't mind.


----------



## Taylor325 (Jan 18, 2010)

Im sorry. I was glad I came out as furry to be honest. Girls I know that were like wtf dont touch me if I just tap their shoulder to ask a question on a worksheet or something, now run up to me saying my name in this cute little girl voice hugging me before I get a chance to respond!! Lol. Its awesome..


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 18, 2010)

I did not get any hate when I revealed a few acquantices of mine that I was one.
However, that's probably because furries are heluva unknown here and nobody has even heard about them (should I say "us"?) EVER.
And when I explained it to them, they were left with the wrong idea (they think it's about people that like cute animals).


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 18, 2010)

Taylor325 said:


> Im sorry. I was glad I came out as furry to be honest. Girls I know that were like wtf dont touch me if I just tap their shoulder to ask a question on a worksheet or something, now run up to me saying my name in this cute little girl voice hugging me before I get a chance to respond!! Lol. Its awesome..



God, I hope that happens to me too lol.  That would be sweeeeeeeeeet! lol


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 18, 2010)

Anyone who honestly felt the need to corner some sorry fuck and tell them all about how they like to whack off to dog dicks deserves all the hate they get and more. Seriously what kind of retard feels compelled to "come out" as a furfag? It's a hobby/fetish, get over your selves :V .


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Jan 18, 2010)

Digression: Why were so many so aggressive in tearing apart this question?  Isn't it natural that, as social creatures, we seek other members with similar interests to be around?  The vast majority of responses here are clever but poignantly negative and, more so, decidedly mean.  I believe the fear of rejection, whether imagined or actual, should be treated with less hostility and more concern.  Even if you don't believe in the furry closet or whatnot, the snarkiness and repetitive cruelty (though mild, I know) gets bland after a few dozen forums.  How many constructive posters are there on this site?  

Don't get me wrong, the occasional biting reprimand or clever response makes me chuckle.  Stay brainy, not bully.  (I'm gonna get it for that last statement... yet I post anyway.)


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

THERE IS NO FURRY CLOSET.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> THERE IS NO FURRY CLOSET.


^True facts


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> THERE IS NO FURRY CLOSET.


What ever ya wanna call it. I prefer "stealth furries" personally.
But they do exist. We got a lot of them out here. I'm one of the only ones 
whose friends and family know about them. I chalk it up to them being young.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> THERE IS NO FURRY CLOSET.



I've said it before, but this. Get over yourselves, you're not special.


----------



## zesty (Jan 19, 2010)

Guys..guys..I have something to say.  I've been hiding something from you all.

I..I'm part of [random fandom here]  OH GOD, PLEASE DON'T JUDGE ME.

*runs away crying*


----------



## Mentova (Jan 19, 2010)

zesty said:


> Guys..guys..I have something to say.  I've been hiding something from you all.
> 
> I..I'm part of [random fandom here]  OH GOD, PLEASE DON'T JUDGE ME.
> 
> *runs away crying*


You sick fuck.


----------



## zesty (Jan 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You sick fuck.



[insert whatever fandom]ECUTION!  HOW DARE YOU SIR.

*stomp stomp stomp*


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You sick fuck.


 
you forgot to say, "that black guy just stole my bike" 
*runs off with said bike*


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 19, 2010)

This is like the seventh time I accidentally read the topic as 'Don't you hate when you come out as a furry?'


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 19, 2010)

Erewolf said:


> This is like the seventh time I accidentally read the topic as 'Don't you hate when you come out as a furry?'



That wasn't the title 0_0?
Ah.
Then I take back all the love I gave.


----------



## Uro (Jan 19, 2010)

YOU CAN'T COME OUT AS FURRY, IT'S NOT A FUCKING ORIENTATION UNLESS YOU'RE A REALLY MESSED UP PERSON. 

Christ, all of these kids thinking they need to confess their hobbys to everybody. It's not like I go around telling people my story about how I came out as a hockey player or snowboarder or something.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 19, 2010)

Uro said:


> YOU CAN'T COME OUT AS FURRY, IT'S NOT A FUCKING ORIENTATION UNLESS YOU'RE A REALLY MESSED UP PERSON.
> 
> Christ, all of these kids thinking they need to confess their hobbys to everybody. It's not like I go around telling people my story about how I came out as a hockey player or snowboarder or something.


Guys... 

I like skiing. ):


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 19, 2010)

Teto said:


> Guys...
> 
> I like skiing. ):



Oh my god, I like skiing too.

Let's form a secret society.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 19, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Oh my god, I like skiing too.
> 
> Let's form a secret society.


Finally I'm accepted for who who I am 

I have my own custom skisuit, I know a great suiter.


----------



## joey2joey (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Uro (Jan 19, 2010)

Teto said:


> Finally I'm accepted for who who I am
> 
> I have my own custom skisuit, I know a great suiter.



Pretty much it.


----------



## Romanpower (Jan 19, 2010)

Teto said:


> What is it, out of interest.



well right now i have a pic from tanidareal on my background for my ipod touch


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

When I talk about furry appreciation most of the people I know think I'm talking about catboys. Which is more or less the tip of the iceberg. So I don't get a lot of hate. In my crowd, the popular saying is, "As long as you don't sleep in a fursuit I'm ok with it." I'd say people here are more or less tolerant.


----------



## Partizannka (Apr 29, 2010)

I never came across open hatered, the understanding is the worst that I experienced.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 29, 2010)

WHY WOULD YOU NECRO THIS


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 29, 2010)

Being a furry is more of a hobby, not a life style.
Most ppl i know dont know im a furry, just a couple friends.(they found out without me telling them too)
If someone asked i might tell them other than that i dont think ppl need to know.(except for on here of course, but thats obvious)


----------



## Charrio (Apr 29, 2010)

My friends figured out long ago i was a furry artist, lol 
All i would draw in highschool was furry arts, but I was never made fun of it, maybe it was cause everything was pin-ups or fan art. 

My mom actually supports that i am a furry artist and porn one at that, considering I'm doing what i love and have skill at it, is all that matters. 

One friend kinda made a thing of me being a furry artist but when he found out i make cash selling porn he was instantly like, "hell if i could i would!" 

I get paid to draw cartoons and porn, It's like being paid to play video games lol


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 29, 2010)

Partizannka said:


> I never came across open hatered, the understanding is the worst that I experienced.



Wow you are a bright noob aren't you? not...... Is it your ambition to necro old threads? Are you incapeable of posting in current threads?



Toraneko said:


> WHY WOULD YOU NECRO THIS



He is a noob.

Need I say more?

It is people like him that give all noobs a bad reputation.


----------



## Aden (Apr 29, 2010)

â€¢ Thread necro
â€¢ Two serious replies to topic that didn't bother to read the thread
â€¢ Finally someone who catches on about the necro

Now all that's left is an angry mod. GET ON IT.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

This is even more fail than other necro'd threads, because the OP is banned.

And is Axel.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 29, 2010)

And is about "coming out of the furry closet,"
which is always a fucking fail.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 29, 2010)

For a moment I thought Axel had returned, thank God, Jesus, Allah, Zeus and Buddha that he hasn't.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> For a moment I thought Axel had returned, thank God, Jesus, Allah, Zeus and Buddha that he hasn't.



You have two parts Christian.

Religicution! >:V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 29, 2010)

WHY ARE THERE SO MANY NERCROS ON THIS FUCKING FORUM


----------



## xcliber (Apr 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> WHY ARE THERE SO MANY NERCROS ON THIS FUCKING FORUM


 
Because we have no souls. Furries are never alive to begin with.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 29, 2010)

Aden said:


> Now all that's left is an angry mod. GET ON IT.



ANGRY MOD IS ANGRY!  ]: MOD SMASH!

Also, http://bytepawn.com/images/locks.jpg


----------

